# Battle Royale: The top ten mythic cinema battles



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From MSN MOVIES:

*BATTLES ROYAL*


> To celebrate the coming of "Narnia" to the silver screen, let's gather round the campfire for 10 tales of warfare on the mythic scale.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

A good list, but heavy on the special effects and not the pure savagery. The first 25 minutes of Saving Private Ryan, well filmed without significant special effects, should be recognized as bringing home the gore and heroics of battle.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, beat takeshi's "battle royale" comes to mind....hehehe...


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Seeing the battle scene in Narnia tonite showed the advantage a Centaur has over a man on a horse. No need to worry about a hand holding the reigns.  More sword in each hand action than I ever remember seeing before.


----------

